
Bill Gates steps down from Microsoft board to focus on philanthropy - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51883377
======
taspeotis
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22570909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22570909)

------
zuhayeer
Been a minute for Bill, the world needs him though

